# Quitting Smoking



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Putting this out there to see if anyone has done this here in Spain. Specifically thru the Spanish health service.

If yes to the above - what were the options? Gum is a no. Patches really did not work but it was a long time ago i used them and my mind was not in it. I heard there is a pill now. Though I hate pills if it works... An injection would be better. 

Gracias...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not used the health service for this here or in the UK. 
I tried everything, the only thing that helped me was a vape with reducing strengths of liquid, combined with the knowledge that if I arrived here still on the smokes I would never stop. Seven and a half years later I'm still off them and the vape is long since consigned to the bin. 
Mrs R tried the pill and stopped abruptly due to suicidal thoughts! 

My bottom line to it is when the time is right for you, whatever motivation you need is in place and you're not looking for an excuse to go back on them you'll stop. 
It wasn't easy, I didn't expect it to be and if I wanted to I could start again tomorrow but I'm glad to have stopped.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

tardigrade said:


> Putting this out there to see if anyone has done this here in Spain. Specifically thru the Spanish health service.
> 
> If yes to the above - what were the options? Gum is a no. Patches really did not work but it was a long time ago i used them and my mind was not in it. I heard there is a pill now. Though I hate pills if it works... An injection would be better.
> 
> Gracias...


My motivation to stop smoking after 40 years was to come and live here in Spain for a fresh start and healthier lifestyle. That motivation was enough that I didn't need to have tablets, patches, vapes or hypnotherapy etc. Been stopped now for 9 years. But I'll be totally honest......I could murder a ciggie this minute!!!

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I had previously given up twice for over a year each time, but always went back to it. I had used nicotine replacement tablets but if all is said and done, if you need to replace the nicotine with nicotine, something's not right.

Mrs OaO gave up and took up a sport, she spent a few years trying to convince me that sport was her replacement to smoking. I thought she was crazy TBH.

In December 2019 though, I started cycling, and then came Covid and lockdown. I had never smoked at home in front of the kids anyway so lockdown was two months of forced cold turkey. I got Covid and felt pretty rough for 3 weeks at end of March - start of April 2020 and had no desire to smoke anyway. I haven't smoked since.

I know that the actual giving up was not a direct result of the sport, but I am totally confident in saying that the cycling has been the reason for me not going back. Two weeks a go I cycled the entire lap of Madrid on the circular cycle path, 64kms, I could never have done that 5 years ago.

Whatever way you chose to give up, just make sure that you replace smoking with something, and I had misunderstood that message by thinking that it had to be something similar to smoking, to keep your hands busy, to put in your mouth or whatever, but that was wrong. The replacement needed is for the mental addiction, the physical one is actually quite easy to overcome. I don't think medical help is really required.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I know people who've had success with this: How to Stop Smoking - Top 10 Best Quit Smoking Tips | Allen Carr It's a mental process.. 'quitting' rather than 'giving up'. 

You have to believe that it's not hard and your not missing out on something.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

After smoking at least 20 a day for more than 50 years husband and I just stopped! We made a pact not to let the other down.
That was 8 years ago.
Apart from the rare stressful moment neither have given cigarettes another thought. 
Admit, after listening to problems others "suffered", we were both concerned but, we are proof, if you really WANT to stop smoking, believe you CAN.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

There is only one wayto give up. Just stop. 12 years ago, I woke up and stopped smoking just like that. I did the same with alcohol 10 years ago. Just stopped drinking it. No messing abiut with gums and pills. Just stop!


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> There is only one wayto give up. Just stop. 12 years ago, I woke up and stopped smoking just like that. I did the same with alcohol 10 years ago. Just stopped drinking it. No messing abiut with gums and pills. Just stop!


This is the only way, it might sound harsh and even "Oh thats easy to say" but its the way that works, you just say, "I'm not doing it anymore" sure, its a git of a thing to achieve, and dont kid yourself that you are ever over it. You're not. It gets less over time, thats where the saying "I'm just not doing it anymore" comes to its own. Keep that at the back of your mind, and all will be well. Of course the ramifications of not stopping are well known, there's an incentive if ever there was.

The very best of luck to whoever has a go at stopping. Its the worst legal drug out there. 

I attempted several times, and made all the excuses around, then one day I just said no more, that was 40yrs ago and now its booze, all over again


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 

Back in 1967, I met a girl who didn't smoke; it got serious and we got engaged so I gave up smoking as I couldn't afford both! It may have been cheaper to have smoked rather than marry and divorce - and it may have been better for my health BUT I simply said I was not going to smoke - it no longer worries me - but when vaping was all the rage, I joined a group of friends chatting away, and everyone was vaping! I may have felt "left out" but there was no way I was going to start vaping! 

Davexf


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola,
> 
> Back in 1967, I met a girl who didn't smoke; it got serious and we got engaged so I gave up smoking as I couldn't afford both! It may have been cheaper to have smoked rather than marry and divorce - and it may have been better for my health BUT I simply said I was not going to smoke - it no longer worries me - but when vaping was all the rage, I joined a group of friends chatting away, and everyone was vaping! I may have felt "left out" but there was no way I was going to start vaping!
> 
> Davexf


Good man


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

boilerman said:


> This is the only way, it might sound harsh and even "Oh thats easy to say" but its the way that works, you just say, "I'm not doing it anymore" sure, its a git of a thing to achieve, and dont kid yourself that you are ever over it. You're not. It gets less over time, thats where the saying "I'm just not doing it anymore" comes to its own. Keep that at the back of your mind, and all will be well. Of course the ramifications of not stopping are well known, there's an incentive if ever there was.
> 
> The very best of luck to whoever has a go at stopping. Its the worst legal drug out there.
> 
> I attempted several times, and made all the excuses around, then one day I just said no more, that was 40yrs ago and now its booze, all over again


Booze was a concern because all we knew who had given up were certainly daily tipplers but fortunately was not a crutch we needed. 
Did eat more though and in time had to go on a strict diet for a while.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

While each of us is different, I totally agree with everyone, the "giving up" is mental, and by using the replacements, you never get your mind to let go. I have known a few people who tried the gum, the patches, the vape.. they are all still either smoking or vaping. Oh they give up for a few months (and are usually on a high horse about it.. ) and then next time you see them, they either smoking or eternally vaping.

I firmly believe you won't until you're ready. It's like any addiction, be it food, drink, drugs .. unless there is a good reason in your mind, or you hit a type of "rock bottom" you'll find a reason to go back smoking. I was told by my Dr that within 3 days of quitting, there is no nicotine left in your system, and after that, it's purely your brain wanting to have that smoke. Not sure if it's true, but that was my mantra to myself. Like the monster under my bed, it was all in my head.

However, we all do things differently, and if you feel you want a replacement, then go for it! A patch or such is still better for you than the smoking! And I do believe they work for many so why not try?!

10 yrs ago my daughter gave birth to a wee little man and a few months later I thought to myself "I want to be around to hold my great grandchild too". I'm off them 9 years last month. Just stopped. Finished my pack, chewed some gum for a few days and just told myself to stop thinking about it. (Now if only I could manage the same self control for snacks..)

I would sell my soul for 1 right now though .. Does it every go away?


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

KVP said:


> While each of us is different, I totally agree with everyone, the "giving up" is mental, and by using the replacements, you never get your mind to let go. I have known a few people who tried the gum, the patches, the vape.. they are all still either smoking or vaping. Oh they give up for a few months (and are usually on a high horse about it.. ) and then next time you see them, they either smoking or eternally vaping.
> 
> I firmly believe you won't until you're ready. It's like any addiction, be it food, drink, drugs .. unless there is a good reason in your mind, or you hit a type of "rock bottom" you'll find a reason to go back smoking. I was told by my Dr that within 3 days of quitting, there is no nicotine left in your system, and after that, it's purely your brain wanting to have that smoke. Not sure if it's true, but that was my mantra to myself. Like the monster under my bed, it was all in my head.
> 
> ...


Great post, exactly right


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

KVP said:


> While each of us is different, I totally agree with everyone, the "giving up" is mental, and by using the replacements, you never get your mind to let go. I have known a few people who tried the gum, the patches, the vape.. they are all still either smoking or vaping. Oh they give up for a few months (and are usually on a high horse about it.. ) and then next time you see them, they either smoking or eternally vaping.
> 
> I firmly believe you won't until you're ready. It's like any addiction, be it food, drink, drugs .. unless there is a good reason in your mind, or you hit a type of "rock bottom" you'll find a reason to go back smoking. I was told by my Dr that within 3 days of quitting, there is no nicotine left in your system, and after that, it's purely your brain wanting to have that smoke. Not sure if it's true, but that was my mantra to myself. Like the monster under my bed, it was all in my head.
> 
> ...


It does go away. Certainly has for us. The few people we know who still smoke have no problem with them doing so in our company. However would never dare indulge again. Just in case...
As for vaping...that I believe is an even worse habit and looks disgusting.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't shout victory too loudly because I have only been off them for 2 years, but I find KVP's post interesting with the "I would sell my soul for 1 right now though .. Does it every go away?"

I recall clearly that in the two previous attempts to give up (both around 1 year smoke free) I would crave a smoke almost constantly, to the extent that if I was following someone on the street who was smoking I would stay behind them to smell it.

But this time I find myself repulsed by it, I have to get away from the smell of it if I am near to someone smoking and if I think of smoking and it makes my stomach turn. I honestly don't think I could smoke a cigarette now. 

That for me is a sign of having been ready to quit this time, or more specifically, NOT having been ready the previous times.

My brother-in-law's parents are like KVP though, retired and ex-smokers of over 30 years but they both say that they would still love a ciggie.

There's certainly a difference between still wanting to but not doing so for health reasons and not wanting to anymore. I don't know exactly how I got into the second category, but I still think taking up sport was a big part of it.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Overandout said:


> I can't shout victory too loudly because I have only been off them for 2 years, but I find KVP's post interesting with the "I would sell my soul for 1 right now though .. Does it every go away?"


2 years is fab! 

Most days I'm fine, but sometimes, if I'm thinking about it, the little devil on the shoulder comes to life. Or, I'll be doing something where I used to always smoke and the urge bubbles up. Holidaying in Spain.. its tough for the first couple hours as I've years of memories which involve smoking.

I have a few friends who are able to go for a drink have 1 or 2 and then not touch them until the next night out. I'm not wired that way. One and I'd be back at square one.

The smell does get to me now, and it burns my eyes if someone is smoking near me, but some days, I wish I could have one.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Melosine said:


> It does go away. Certainly has for us. The few people we know who still smoke ...


Forgot to mention the hubby still smokes! He doesn't do it in the house and rarely in front of me, however if we are out with friends he will smoke more in front of me. I don't really mind as its his choice to make. It does mean that I smell it on him/ his clothing and if I've had a stressful day I'm more likely to pick up on the smell.



Melosine said:


> .
> As for vaping...that I believe is an even worse habit and looks disgusting.


I cannot imagine how it is any better than smoking. Surely that oil just sits in your lungs. Also, the way it is marketed to younger people is disgusting. Anything to make a buck I guess..


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Nicotine is a drug, highly addictive and like all highly addictive drugs are not easy to give up. You'll stop when you dicide enough is enough.

My son started smoking when he was 18 and stopped aged 21 in the middle of the pandemic. I came home for two weeks (I work offshore) and told him straight that he and the whole house stunk like an ash tray. Long story short in that two weeks I was home he got a vape and we repainted the house. He used the vape for about six months and then just stopped.

Any addiction is hard to quit but you'll do it when the time is right for you (maybe with some support).


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Max Rigger said:


> Nicotine is a drug, highly addictive and like all highly addictive drugs are not easy to give up. You'll stop when you dicide enough is enough.
> 
> My son started smoking when he was 18 and stopped aged 21 in the middle of the pandemic. I came home for two weeks (I work offshore) and told him straight that he and the whole house stunk like an ash tray. Long story short in that two weeks I was home he got a vape and we repainted the house. He used the vape for about six months and then just stopped.
> 
> *Any addiction is hard to quit but you'll do it when the time is right for you *(maybe with some support).


Spot on..hope he manages to steer clear


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Melosine said:


> After smoking at least 20 a day for more than 50 years husband and I just stopped! We made a pact not to let the other down.
> That was 8 years ago.
> Apart from the rare stressful moment neither have given cigarettes another thought.
> Admit, after listening to problems others "suffered", we were both concerned but, we are proof, if you really WANT to stop smoking, believe you CAN.


What hasn't been mentioned, are the financial benefits. I cant believe how expensive they are now.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

boilerman said:


> What hasn't been mentioned, are the financial benefits. I cant believe how expensive they are now.


Thats funny. I told myself when I lived in France full time i would quit when they hit €10 for a pack of my roll-up tobacco. 
Now spend 1/2 the time there and here but the pack is €5,20 here and €10+ there...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

boilerman said:


> What hasn't been mentioned, are the financial benefits. I cant believe how expensive they are now.


I can honestly say that I'm still looking for all the money I have supposedly saved in the two years I haven't smoked.

I actually suspect that I sleepwalk to the estanco slap 5€ on the counter and walk out every day without the cigarettes...

If you quit for the monetary gain, prepare to be disappointed is my advice!


----------



## BuckleyRF2021 (Dec 19, 2021)

tardigrade said:


> Putting this out there to see if anyone has done this here in Spain. Specifically thru the Spanish health service.
> 
> If yes to the above - what were the options? Gum is a no. Patches really did not work but it was a long time ago i used them and my mind was not in it. I heard there is a pill now. Though I hate pills if it works... An injection would be better.
> 
> Gracias...


There is only one way to give up smoking and that is just give it up, just think about your health people around you dying from cancer I think that if you want to live a healthy life to be with your wife and children me and my brother gave up smoking in our 30s one day we said right that’s it no more smoking use your willpower health reasons will overpower the wanting to smoke , I gave up milk and sugar in tea and coffee before I gave up smoking I think that was much harder I’m 76 I could still murder a ciggy Especially a roll up😜


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Overandout said:


> I can honestly say that I'm still looking for all the money I have supposedly saved in the two years I haven't smoked.
> 
> I actually suspect that I sleepwalk to the estanco slap 5€ on the counter and walk out every day without the cigarettes...
> 
> If you quit for the monetary gain, prepare to be disappointed is my advice!


It took at least 6 years to even hint at any financial benefit probably because we dined out more. 
But it eventually happens .....only to be spent, in our case, on house repairs and major electrical replacements !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When I gave up (30 years ago) I put the money I saved each week into a piggy bank and after three months bought myself a new camera. Definitely an incentive - but having a partner who can't stand smoking helped a lot more!


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

I've found that whenever I want to change a long time habit the best way is to titrate down - no fancy stuff. So if you smoke a pack a day, cut it to a half pack. Then a week or two later cut it to a quarter pack. Get to your "happy spot" and don't kill yourself over not achieving 100% quickly - this is a lifelong change to a lifelong habit. Incidentally my fam has quite a history with addictions; I lost my younger brother last autumn to the long term results of it.

Good luck, and always seek positivity and help - chatting with others like this is an excellent support system.


----------

